# Kill switch



## simpleman (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks if you can help. I bought a used gheenoe with a 15 hp johnson 2001. The previous owner had a tie wrap around the kill switch. I purchased a new lanyard, but it does not kill the engine. How should I trouble shoot this. Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you press on the kill switch does it stop the engine?
If not you may have a bad connection or need a new switch.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/diagrams/37992.cfm

part number 16

Looks to be an 85 dollar part


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Check that the back side of the switch is still properly wired. It could be possible it was bypassed. Worse case a new generic switch is around $11.99 and up.

http://www.foreandaftmarine.com/KillSwitches.htm


----------



## simpleman (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UEETjztLqI[/media]
Please wear a kill switch!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

yes I would like to purchase one kill switch to go please


----------

